# Why did this paint wrinkle?!?



## clutch1 (Jun 9, 2010)

This happened today:

















I sanded the paint on the trunk and it went through the clear and base in a couple spots. 

The basecoat I shot laid fine on the sanded clear, and the sanded primer in the middle, but the little bit of base that was showing in between did that.. I haven no idea why either, it's never happened to me before.

My plan is to scuff it smooth tomorrow and shoot one last coat of base on there, that should be ok, right?

I feel like an idiot, but I'd love to get to the bottom of this.


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

Is there bodywork under there?
Appears that the solvent in the clear is reacting with one of the other layers


----------



## clutch1 (Jun 9, 2010)

No body work, the layers are this:

metal, old sealer, old primer, old base, old clear, then brand new base I shot today. 

The wrinkled parts are where the new base was on the old basecoat. 

No new clearcoat on there yet, just basecoat reduced 2:1 with warm reducer (was about 80*) out today.


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

so that's a singlestage?
I would've sealed the basecoat especially where there was no clear. It's reacting with the old paint


----------



## clutch1 (Jun 9, 2010)

No, base/clear, not single. It's still wet in the pics that's why it's shiny. 

Ah ok, That must've been the issue, reaction with the old paint. I shot my Aurora right on the old clear and base without issue, but perhaps I got lucky.. looks like I should def shoot a primer next time.. heck maybe even sand this off quick and shoot primer for an adequate place to spray basecoat.


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:drama:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

You can shoot on the old paint as long as the clear is intact...best way to avoid problems is to shoot over a sealer, it'll stop the new solvents from reactivating old paint. I'd sand that spot out and seal it then shoot the paint. Some of the paint solvents react differently, I've shot refinish to HOK, HOK solvent seems to be more aggressive than most.


----------



## clutch1 (Jun 9, 2010)

Good info! As long as I don't burn through the clear. 

So I only really need to seal up the where the clear gets burned through on a panel like that, then?

Cool, thanks man


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

That's what I always do, never know what the old paint is.


----------



## clutch1 (Jun 9, 2010)

As long as we're on the topic of wrinkles.. THIS happened today, too. 

These were some trim pieces from my old paintjob on my Buick.. wanted to shoot some flake over them for some test panels... 










I was using HOK flake karrier, spraying over the old clearcoat, which was NAPA brand martin senour (lol) that I cleaned and scratched up quick. 

The flake karrier didn't wrinkle... it actually like dissolved the old paint, I can flake it off and all the layers actually flake off. 

What's the diagnosis for this one, don't want this to happen if I actually decide to re- flake and clear my car for real :wow:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

That seems more like spraying a uro over an enamel. The two paint systems are not compatible. I did something like that once back in the day, sprayed a laquer clear over an enamel, and it wrinkled and ate the shit out of the base.


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

what happend is the old paint lifted where u burned through the old paint. we were having alot of issues with omni and deltron from ppg doing that, which is the reason we switched to sherwin williams at the shop, havent had that problem since


----------



## JOKER813 (Feb 17, 2010)

I had this happen to me at school for auto collision. what you do is lay 2 dry(fast sprays but let it flash off) coats then lay it good. its the reaction to the old paint my teacher taught just lay 2 dray coats then your wet coat so it wont lift and wrinkle on you but remember dry coats lol


----------



## clutch1 (Jun 9, 2010)

Nice! The dry coats prettymuch seal it up, but aren't wet enough to wrinkle, that's the idea behind it eh? Good advice


----------



## JOKER813 (Feb 17, 2010)

yep you got it. thats what my teacher taught me when you dealing with old paint or cars with more then one paint job on it.


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)

I THINK YOU LAID THE BASE TO FAST/TO MUCH IN LITTLE TIME, MAYBE FETHER EDGE THE BURN SPOTS BETTER, THEN SEAL W/ WATERBORN PRIMER


----------



## cold in canada (Feb 23, 2010)

i also had that happen to me today on a honda bumper the humitity makes the happen more often beacuse paint isnt flashing as quick when you are force into water base you will never have this problem water sand and lightly dust primer on it then really dry coats of base you be winning very frustrating at 85 degrees lol


----------



## StylishTekniqueCC (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by clutch1_@Jul 19 2010, 10:47 PM~18089445
> *As long as we're on the topic of wrinkles.. THIS happened today, too.
> 
> These were some trim pieces from my old paintjob on my Buick.. wanted to shoot some flake over them for some test panels...
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

had this happen to me today and it ruined the rest of my day :angry:


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FlipFlopBox_@Jul 20 2010, 10:31 PM~18098394
> *what happend is the old paint lifted where u burned through the old paint. we were having alot of issues with omni and deltron from ppg doing that, which is the reason we switched to sherwill wrinkle at the shop, havent had that problem since
> *


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

Looks like you discovered Spray paint with a higher solevent based paint over the top......................................



Could be cheap ass lacquer under there or some cheap ass shit


----------

